# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Crianza de patos

## endam

Me gustaria contactar con personas con experiencia en crianza de patos para poder compartir inquietudes y soluciones, gracias. 
Encontré este manual de crianza de patos de una Universidad de Chile.
saludos 
Marina   guia crianza patos.PDFTemas similares: Proveedores de aves de corral para crianza en el peru Crianza de cuyes Vivero de invierno en México tiene un papel clave en la crianza del algodón Más de 3 mil alpaqueros se beneficiarán con proyectos de mejoramiento genético y crianza en Pasco Gobierno regional de Tacna impulsa siembra, crianza y producción de camarón en río Sama

----------


## jose bustamante

Hola, 
Acabo de leer tu foro, y me interesa bastante, lamentablemnte no soy un experto en el tema, sin embargo, puedo contribuir en el tema, con la experiencia que adquiero, paso a paso, porque me aventuraré a un proyecto de crianza de patos en Huarmey. 
José Bustamante
991890034

----------


## TECNIAGRO

hola muy interesante el pdf yo tambien estoy iniciando una granja de patos en bella union arequipa

----------


## gatoconstructor

sabe alguien donde vender los patos bbs estoy comenzando un centro reproductor pues fabrico mis propias incubadoras y tengo mis reproductores mi correo proecociclicos@hotmail.com me pueden agregar al face o a twit con este mismo gracias

----------


## simonpe

Hola 
Muy interesante, yo también estoy buscando información para montar una granja, en este caso de ocas para la producción de paté.
Si alguién maneja este tipo de aves estaría muy agradecido. 
Saludos y Gracias

----------

